# Questions about school marks and joing



## Jonnybravo (2 Jun 2011)

Hey, I'm dead set on joining the CF. I was in army cadets during my teen years and it was great. I love everything about it. The structure, discipline, everything.  I did the practice aptitude test and aced it. Dominating in spacial reasoning and English. My math was avg. but I can bump that up with a little practice before I do the real thing. 

However I am a little worried since I have to bring in a copy of my high school transcripts. During high school I was lost and never attended much. Just enough to pass and play rugby. I want to know if this will have huge bearing on where they decide to place me?  Or will the test results trump my transcripts ?

P.S I got my eye on signal corps. Chicks love a radio man


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo,

your CFAT score and how you interview may be enough to make your school marks less of a concern as a measure of your personal suitability for any given trade. But, and this is the big BUT, even if you are suitable, you will be competing for a one of very few spaces against other applicants who did very well in school and have maintained the determination throughout their teen years towards being a highly competitive candidate. While your school marks may not make you unsuitable, they will likely be enough to ensure you are not as competitive as may be required.  The only way to know for sure is to go through the application process.


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

I had though about that scenario and came with options. #1 Go back to school and retake the main subjects (eng, math, and physics) witch I will probably do. Or go through the application and see where I end up. Then while serving and waiting until I can re muster to something else I would retake the courses, though I'm not exactly sure how the re mustering works.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> waiting until I can re muster to something else



There is a cautionary tale here...........remustering exists but it is by no means a sure thing. It can take many years or even never happen. There is no entitlement to a remuster.


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm dead set on joining the CF. I was in army cadets during my teen years and it was great. I love everything about it. The structure, discipline, everything.  I did the practice aptitude test and aced it. Dominating in spacial reasoning and English. My math was avg. but I can bump that up with a little practice before I do the real thing.
> 
> However I am a little worried since I have to bring in a copy of my high school transcripts. During high school I was lost and never attended much. Just enough to pass and play rugby. I want to know if this will have huge bearing on where they decide to place me?  Or will the test results trump my transcripts ?
> 
> P.S I got my eye on signal corps. Chicks love a radio man


Well, according to the officer that did my interview the way your "score" breaks down when comparing you to other applicants is 20% previous education, 20% CFAT, and 60% interview, so previous education isn't the be all end all when applying as long as you do well on the other aspects. Also, the practice test is quite different from the real thing so dont get overconfident.


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

Another question: on avg. or worst case scenario. how long can it take from the day I drop off my paper work. to standing in ranks as a recruit at basic.


----------



## Nostix (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> Another question: on avg. or worst case scenario. how long can it take from the day I drop off my paper work. to standing in ranks as a recruit at basic.



http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

Go wild.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> Just enough to pass and play rugby.
> 
> P.S I got my eye on signal corps. Chicks love a radio man


OK, let me start off by saying that I hate, and normally avoid, the recruiting threads....usually nothing but a bunch of self-centred kids with sand in their ovaries -- yes, male and female.

But then you said you played rugby....oh hang on, then you said you wanted to be Sigs.....so I'm left to believe that you played Rugby League (which I cannot imagine _anyone_ admitting)....or you were a Back.

Before anyone can provide a useful, informed answer to your personal scenario....what number did you wear?

    op:


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

My trade choices are in flux as watch all the info. videos. As of now my choices are 1) Armoured Soldier 2) Field Artillery 3) Infantry. Sig went out the door when I thought about it and realized the huge bulls-eye that the radio back pack would be.

There's nothing wrong with playing league rugby. I'd tell anyone who asks because its an awesome sport.  I don't have the 'good hair' required to be a back, I've got the eight  position.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jun 2011)

OK, first you said [without _any_ experience] "chicks dig a radio man," then followed up with "Sig went out the door when I thought about it." OK, so you don't like "chicks"; that eliminates the Army as an option.

You then followed up with, "There's nothing wrong with playing league rugby." Well since only girly men play League....I'm thinking that the Canadian military just isn't for you.

In a recruiting pinch, I guess you _could _ be Navy or Airforce. Sorry I can't speak for them.



See why I avoid the recruiting threads?


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

I've got it on good authority that tanks and artillery out-weigh radios in the sexy department. Chicks defiantly dig a man who commands 830hp of thrust and can hit his target every time   so yeah I changed my mind.... But enough about me. Look at you. Using half of my sentence to try and colour me pink. That's very clever. With no help from your parents either you must be proud.  

"You then followed up with, "There's nothing wrong with playing league rugby." Well since only girly men play League....I'm thinking that the Canadian military just isn't for you."

I guess I'll have to quit my job and play rugby full time. Maybe get to the national level and turn pro? Then I'd get all the ladies and respect of forum trolls. Best of all I'd be a man then, right? Now I have to know. Where do real men play rugby?

I can see why you would avoid threads where you would have to contribute something useful.... nice try though


----------



## dimsum (3 Jun 2011)

I thought chicks like guys in flight suits?  (Now where's that s***-disturber icon again?)   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> Chicks defiantly dig a man...


Maybe it's just the testosterone difference that makes them seem defiant.....


At the end of the day, I was just winding you up on rugby (don't pick a CF trade where intellect is involved).

I'm done  


(Knock yourself out with a deeply pondered_ "oh, oh ya!"_comeback, similar to your last post  ;D )


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

I made a little spelling mistake, I've been up for almost 20 hours playing in an online poker tourney so it happens, who cares. Your logic is weak and crooked.  So unless you have anything against online poker I call this forum battle a draw. No one wins on the internet.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> I......... No one wins on the internet.



True, however, many have lost.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jun 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> In a recruiting pinch, I guess you _could _ be Navy or Airforce. Sorry I can't speak for them.



I don't want any League ladies in my Navy!  Real men (and women) play Union!


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> True, however, many have lost.


 :nod: This made me laugh so hard, I want the 30 seconds of life back I spent reading those posts. 

....Try playing rugby on concrete that's how all the tough guys do it!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jun 2011)

Just a question for everyone,

What's a Joing?

dileas

tess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just a question for everyone,
> 
> What's a Joing?
> 
> ...





http://www.tvfanatic.com/quotes/characters/joey-tribbiani/


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

It should be obvious but a 'Joing' my friends is a typo... a typo of the worst kind.  The kind with repercussions.

 That'll teach me to go jumping on the forums after 19 consecutive hours of stressful poker playing action... at least I won 1000$


----------



## Jonnybravo (3 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> :nod: This made me laugh so hard, I want the 30 seconds of life back I spent reading those posts.
> 
> ....Try playing rugby on concrete that's how all the tough guys do it!



Brutal.


----------



## Nauticus (3 Jun 2011)

This is probably the funniest recruiting thread I've ever read. Literally, half the posts made me just lose it and start laughing.

At least the potential recruit got a feeling of CF humor.  :camo:


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> It should be obvious but a 'Joing' my friends is a typo... a typo of the worst kind.  The kind with repercussions.
> 
> That'll teach me to go jumping on the forums after 19 consecutive hours of stressful poker playing action... at least I won 1000$




Found what Joing means

1. 	Joing 	


1. The verb form of JO, jacking off
2. To do nothing with other people.

_"instead of going to the party im just gonna be joing all night long with my computer"
lazing bum around idle loaf lounge_

2. 	joing 	


to immediately move away from topic of conversation and start up gay talk

*pronounced jow-ing*

_"mums in da room...JOING!"
"oi, start joing!"_


Hey Johnnybravo,

Never mind quitting the Poker, it is the Solitaire you should lay off of.... :-\

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

Jonnybravo said:
			
		

> That'll teach me to go jumping on the forums after 19 consecutive hours of stressful poker playing action... at least I won 1000$



I'm hoping you understand that, once you join the CF, you wont have 19 hours a day for online poker. Well, at least, not if you hope to stay in the CF.


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Found what Joing means
> 
> 1. 	Joing
> 
> ...


 :nod: That just changed the whole context of this topic. JB, no, I don't think playing with yourself will affect your school marks as long as you wait until you get home, and don't go overboard, make sure you have time to do your homework!


----------

